# Nu Icy



## msleonas (Jul 20, 2011)

Is a Nu Icy soda bottle made is Cambridge, Mass worth anything?


----------



## splante (Jul 22, 2011)

nice bottle values are hard to figure unless some sales history on eaby or worthpoint, even with that its worth what someone will give you for it, tazwell has a article on the company

 if you are going to sell I would post it  here for a few days and see if you get any offers if not post on ebay, start at $20.00 with free shipping (should be able to ship for $7.00 or less) and hope you get some cambridge mass collectors to start a bidding war or other collectors. The bay still has free listing so it wont cost you anything to try

 http://www.tazewell-orange.com/nuicyjc.html

 here are a few nu icy items that sold recently
 http://completed.shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=nu-icy+bottle&_in_kw=1&_ex_kw=&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_okw=nu-icy+bottle&_oexkw=&_adv=1&LH_Complete=1&_udlo=&_udhi=&_samilow=&_samihi=&_sadis=200&_fpos=Zip+code&_fsct=&LH_SALE_CURRENCY=0&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50


----------



## bottleopop (Jul 22, 2011)

I don't know about any particular city, but basically that is a very common kind of deco bottle.  I would start with $5 for it, but you might succeed with $9.99.  If you're lucky, Cambridge MA is a rare town for that bottle and at least 2 people interested in that city are lookin'.  []

 That kind of bottle comes in both 7oz and 8oz sizes so you might want to consider specifying which size yours is in case someone wants a particular size.

 It should have the patent date (March 9, 1920) written near the base, so put that in your description too, if it has the date on it.

 It looks like there might be a crack on the lip of the bottle and if there is, you should say it.  If there isn't a crack there, take a different picture.  []


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 22, 2011)

I agree with five, there is some case wear and the bottle is extremely common. One in mint condition might bring about ten if it has a town name.

 Looks like the eight ounce version or the "full half pint" version.


----------



## splante (Jul 22, 2011)

If it is cracked or damaged really might be tough to get rid of
 , if you do put it on the bay for 5 or 10 make sure you charge enough for shipping, and shop the shipping a 8 oz bottle can range from $4.00 to $8.00,plus packing materials

 personally I would do the 20 which includes shipping if it dosnt sell you can always list it again......never ever re-list........   they will charge you a fee ,just click on "sell a similer one",  from your unsold list drop down menu  lower the price will list for free again  shhhh dont let ebay know they will change the loop hole


----------

